# 46g Bow Front setup / stock list recommendations



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had this 46g setup for a few years, and I've been having issues getting a good stock list together to make a decent community tank. Tank mates are Yasuhikotakia modesta (6), Moenkhausia pittieri (5), Hyphessobrycon colombianus (5) and a red severum. I am more than likely giving the severum to a friend since it's nipped up pretty good and isn't looking very healthy, and I'm also considering getting rid of my loaches since I think they may be the root of all my problems. I've had the red severum for about a year in the tank with everyone getting along, all the issues just started about a month or two ago, so not sure what happened exactly. I may give away the rest of the stock list if need be.

So my question is what would be a nice stock list if I were to simply start over or maybe mix with what I have if I could get away with just get rid of a few fish?










I also have a EHEIM 2215 on order to replace the lousy Aquaclears.

Any thoughts or advice welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not familiar with any of those fish, so can't recommend tank mates.

I do like your tank though, and the decor, it looks nice. Just wanted to add that comment. I personally like plants with the rocks like that


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

So the diamonds are out, as well as the colombian red fins. It's just the severum and the loaches. Haven't noticed any aggression from the loaches, they're typically doing their own thing on the bottom harassing each other.

My severum seems very timid, comes out for food without hesitation but if I approach the tank it usually hides, so I'm looking for potentially getting some dither fish, any recommendations?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I've never heard of loaches or Tetra's causing a problem in any tank??? The severum will loose it shyness when you add other fish.

I'd was going to recommend adding some tetra's, but that's what you just took out! I'm stumped why you would be having issues with the stock mix you already had.....


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I really don't have a clue what to put in there now. My loaches don't bother it, I saw a tetra square off at the severum, and the severum was hiding behind my filter so I just assumed the tetras had to go, or at least until I can nurse it back to health which may not even be possible it's in such bad shape. The fins are not getting better, so now I think it might have fin rot, possibly due to stress. None of the other fish had symptoms of fin rot, the loaches fins look perfect. I have been dosing melafix for now to see if things improve.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe you just ended up with an extremely shy severum, or some extremely aggressive tetra's. The severums personality may always be that way.

Maybe throw some neon's in there for awhile and see if the severum comes out again? I assume the severum is small right now?

if not, now is certainly a great time to start over.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

robertw said:


> I've had this 46g setup for a few years, and I've been having issues getting a good stock list together to make a decent community tank. Tank mates are Yasuhikotakia modesta (6), Moenkhausia pittieri (5), Hyphessobrycon colombianus (5) and a red severum. I am more than likely giving the severum to a friend since it's nipped up pretty good and isn't looking very healthy, and I'm also considering getting rid of my loaches since I think they may be the root of all my problems. I've had the red severum for about a year in the tank with everyone getting along, all the issues just started about a month or two ago, so not sure what happened exactly. I may give away the rest of the stock list if need be.
> 
> So my question is what would be a nice stock list if I were to simply start over or maybe mix with what I have if I could get away with just get rid of a few fish?
> 
> ...


I hope you don't plan on running that whole tank with 1 2215. That's totally inadequate. You'd need 2 of them to get enough flow going in the tank, and even then you'd have pretty low flow.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I have my AQ 70 running as well. Hopefully that's enough. I'm going to pick up another 2215 to replace the AQ once the budget permits it. The AQ moves quite a bit of water, just wish it did a better job with mechanical filtration.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

robertw said:


> I have my AQ 70 running as well. Hopefully that's enough. I'm going to pick up another 2215 to replace the AQ once the budget permits it. The AQ moves quite a bit of water, just wish it did a better job with mechanical filtration.


I have not run a 70, but the 110 is excellent at everything!

I'd guess you can sell bot the AC's you have now and have enough to pick up a used 110.


----------

